# Ricambi per autoriparazione stampanti e multifunzione.

## djinnZ

Ho il problema di tre stampanti xerox (una è un multifunzione) fuori uso ed un concessionario [censura] che vuole rifilarmene una nuova anche se c'è solo da ripulire l'ottica.

Ho chiamato la xerox e mi hanno rifilato dopo mille insistenze il numero di un magazzino in germania dove "forse" si potrebbe ordinare i pezzi.

A parte il fatto che con tutta la buona volontà non sono riuscito a parlarci, non rispondono, mi domando se qualcuno è a conoscenza di alternative.

Esempio: nella mia n17 si è rotto il dente che fissava meccanicamente un ingranaggio di teflon al rullo fusore facendo si che giri a vuoto. Il concessionario mi ha detto che per ripararlo devo attendere due mesi per un nuovo gruppo fusore del costo di appena € 680,00 .

La fotocopiatrice TA ha avuto lo stesso problema ed a parte la pazienza nello smontare il fusore l'ingranaggio nuovo mi è costato l'enorme cifra di € 2,30 .

Fosse anche che tra spese di spedizione e sovraccosto me ne costi dieci o venti rivoglio la mia stampantina funzionante (lo so perchè per una HP ebbi un problema simile e l'unica seccatura fu l'aver pagato 18 euro l'ingranaggio in questione).

Nessuno ha soluzioni? (a parte andare in Germania alla ricerca di un rivenditore onesto) Un fetente di link a qualche grossista/rivenditore da contattare?

L'idea di spendere più di 600 euro in media per il solito ingranaggio o per una lampada alogena mi fa star male (in genere solo queste ed i tiranti delle ottiche si rompono facilmente e val la pena di cambiare), oltre al fatto che mi scoccia cambiare stampante visto che ho un bel quantitativo di cartucce da riciclare.

In generale è possibile fare a meno di qualche [censura] di tecnico del [censura] e ripararsi da se le cose comprando i ricambi (anche compatibili)?

(lo apro come thread generico così che si possano raccogliere eventuali informazioni anche su altre marche)

----------

## federico

Il mio ufficio, per noi e per i nostri clienti, da le stampanti da riparare a un posto che si chiama printercheck nel monzese (mi sfugge bene il paese ora ma dovrebbe essere a cinisello balsamo (mi) ) e di solito con cifre ragionevoli ce la caviamo. Sulla questione ripararsele da se' c'e' sempre il grande problema del fatto che anche una volta che hai la manualita', non hai i pezzi. Intendo dire che se non e' un caso ovvio dove l'ingranaggio si e' spezzato e quello va cambiato, magari cambi quello e poi non va lo stesso e chissa' cos'altro e' andato in malora) e poi non saprei neanche dove andare a prendere un singolo ingranaggio... se penso che gia' quando spacco qualcosa della mia automobile che modifico, quando vado al concessionario con il libretto deve cercare mezz'ora scartabellando tra centinaia di plastichini...

----------

## djinnZ

Visto che combatto da sempre con le fotocopiatrici e le stampanti ho una idea chiara di quel che faccio e di quanto poca sia la serietà di chi interviene.

Come dire che ti dicono di cambiare la macchina perchè la cinghia di distribuzione o le gomme sono usurate, a questi casi mi riferisco.

L'ingranaggio del rullo fusore, il rullo fusore, le varie lampade alogene ed a fluorescenza sono l'equivalente dei vari filtri, cinghie, dischi, freni che nelle automobili vengono sostituiti senza batter ciglio.

Così come per i portatili le batterie si possono comprare alla duracell o si possono autoriparare sostituendo le celle (devi perdere un poco di tempo a cercare le celle della stessa dimensione e voltaggio ma alla fine si trovano sempre).

Pertanto chiedo se qualcuno è a conoscenza di canali di distribuzione per i ricambi alternativi alla rete dei concessionari xerox.

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Così come per i portatili le batterie si possono comprare alla duracell o si possono autoriparare sostituendo le celle (devi perdere un poco di tempo a cercare le celle della stessa dimensione e voltaggio ma alla fine si trovano sempre).
> 
> 

 

Sapresti indicarmi dove comprare le batterie dei portatili? Non credevo la duracell li vendesse, e infatti non ho trovato nulla sul loro sito.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Confused:  mi convinco sempre più che il comportamento delle grandi aziende è suicida oltre che folle.

----------

## lordalbert

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  mi convinco sempre più che il comportamento delle grandi aziende è suicida oltre che folle.

 

eheh, può essere  :Smile: 

Ma indicazioni su dove trovarle?  :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  mi convinco sempre più che il comportamento delle grandi aziende è suicida oltre che folle.

 

Miseriaccia, che bel link che hai fornito   :Cool: 

Se mai riuscirò a conoscerti di persona, dovrò offrirti qualcosa da bere  :Razz: 

----------

## lordalbert

urka, il link è stato postato (editando il messaggio) dopo che io avevo risposto!  :Very Happy:  E non me ne ero accorto di quel link! grazie!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

[OT]@lordalbert: veramente c'era sin dall'inizio solo che non era evidente. Stavolta non per il mio solito dispetto di nasconderlo sotto l'emoticons ma perchè era rimasto confinato all'inizio della frase, per pura distrazione. Scusa.

@scen: se mai ci incontriamo di persona anche io devo offrirti da bere... l'idraulico liquido per "ringraziarti" della gufata del 2 dicembre (ed un paio di giorni dopo ho cotto un HD)  :Twisted Evil:  nel frattempo provvedo all'evocazione satanica del demone delle malattie (quello della corte di astaroth, non quello "della luce", che nel trecento si diceva venerato dagli untori) per scen (la prima legge scritta umana riportava "occhio per occhio, dente per dente", perchè andare contro usi millenari dico io). Ovviamente scherzo... forse  :Laughing:  [/OT]

Tornando seri ho qualche ulteriore link sul fronte stampanti:

http://www.fixyourownprinter.com/forums è molto interessante per contenuti e ci sono utili informazioni su quali ricambi alternativi usare

http://www.instrukcje.org/en/index.php contiene anche istruzioni per resettare i contatori di consumo delle stampanti

e su http://www.partsmart-corp.com si trovano dei pdf con i codici dei ricambi e su http://www.agawa.pl è possibile vedere a cosa corrispondono in molti casi. Ho trovato anche http://www.com-com.co.uk.

Al momento sono alla ricerca dell'ingranaggio fusore 35T del motore di stampa 4517 codice OEM GR-4517-35T per la mia stampante o di qualcuno in campania (xerox non se ne parla, ma una fetenzia di rivenditore/assistenza della IBM o della samsung ci sarà pure o no?) o che accetti ordini in contrassegno (tanto una stampante nuova ps3/pcl6 nativa con interfaccia di rete e cartuccia da 1000 copie sempre almeno 300 euro costa).

Non fate sempre fare tutto a me e cercate un poco anche voi...  :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

Mentre per il mio mitac costa la metà di quello che chiede il grossista dove lo ho comprato... (80 contro 150)

dipende dai modelli (per il tuo risparmi dai 30 ai 40 euro su 90/100 che costa) e non sono la perfezione assoluta (un poco come per i cellulari, la batteria compatibile od anche quella di rimpiazzo non sono mai come l'originale) ma se la batteria ti serve solo per poter spostare il portatile da una stanza all'altra sensa doverlo spegner o per lasciarlo un paio d'ore in sospensione in tranquillità sono sufficienti.

Almeno è una alternativa, oppure procedi alla rigenerazione artigianale con quello che comporta.

Edit: c'era un post di bandreabis che è scomparso nel frattempo, si parlava di costo della batteria per il suo hp pavillion.

----------

## bandreabis

Sì, scusate!

Ho fatto pasticci durante un EDIT.   :Embarassed: 

Dicevo che non mi pareva un risparmio così esagerato.

----------

## djinnZ

Nel mio caso il portatile (17" amd64+1GB RAM+HD 7000rpm 80GB) quando lo ho preso mi è costato 1000 euro esatti.

In negozio per lo stesso prodotto mi chiedevano 1400 euro (e non menatemela sui costi, lo so bene che il ricarico è del 20% in media) e per la batteria mi hanno chiesto 200 euro ad 80 è un bel risparmio (e non credo che tutti abbiano la possibilità di accedere ad un cash and carry).

Considera poi che in certi "centri" rifiutano proprio di fornirteli i ricambi ed il risparmio c'è.

Vai fare i confronti per prodotti più da megastore e vedrai che viaggi sul 45% in meno in media.

Il senso della discussione è cercare alternative per non regalare soldi ai soliti vampiri.

Tra l'altro già due fornitori possibili che ho contattato si sono rifiutati di fornirmi l'ingranaggio perchè costa troppo poco e non vogliono rubarmi soldi.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Aiutate il povero djinnZ a riparare la sua affezionata stampante laser (per la quale ha appena cartucce ancora riciclabili per almeno 100000 pagine tra l'altro)... non vorrei doverlo mettere in signature come ha fatto qualcuno qualche tempo fa.

----------

## lordalbert

Io ho appena scoperto http://www.fixyourownprinter.com ma ho visto che l'hai già postato anche tu.

E mi aggiungo (così uppo anche il tread  :Smile:  ) anche io, mi sa che mi servono pezzi di ricambio.

Nel senso che, come dicevo in qualche altro post, se metto dentro dei fogli già stampati per fare il fronte/retro manuale, spesso mi piglia più di un foglio! ed è una grossissima scocciatura!

Informandomi, sembra che non sia solo problema della carta (che potrebbe influire, però ora il problema è più marcato rispetto a qualche anno fa, quando tutto questo non capitava), ma potrebbe essere il "tampone" da cambiare (questo l'ho letto sul manuale della stampante).

Io sul funzionamento delle stampanti a laser non so nulla... (e mi piacerebbe informarmi, quindi se avete qualche testo/sito in cui informarmi, ben benga!  :Very Happy:  ) ma vorrei pulire questo tampone (che sembra essere il cilindretto di gomma che tira dentro il foglio, da quanto ho capito).

Sapete dove si potrebbe comprare? O si potrebbe anche pulire?

----------

## djinnZ

Il fusore lo si pulisce con alchol ed olio di gomito il rullo di caricamento no, considera che meccanicamente tra una stampante ed una fotocopiatrice, anche delle più antiche, non è cambiato molto. In linea di massima potresti provare a pulirlo con qualche detergente per gomma ma non credo che sia questo il problema, con il rullo sporco o consumato la carta non viene caricata semmai. Mi pare più un problema di carta, o è elettrostaticamente carica o è umida e per questo non si staccano i fogli.

Oppure è proprio il rullo fusore od il pressore (il rullo fusore è quello che contiene la lampada, in genere rosso, e va pulito con alchol, il pressore è quello opposto ed è gommato) ad essere sporco e per questo i fogli si incollano. Oppure è il rullo al selenio ad essere arrivato alla fine e devi solo cambiare la cartuccia prima che ti incrosti irrimediabilmente il fusore con il toner i eccesso.

Già che ti trovi vedi anche se riesci a ripulire tutta la meccanica.

Devi vedere su partsmart ed agawa il codice del ricambio, poi se sei fortunato puoi trovare un rivenditore, anche di un'altra marca, che ha il ricambio che ti interessa, i motori di stampa sono sempre gli stessi, samsung/xerox od epson/fujitsu in genere (poi c'erano i brother/siemens/TA che era tutt'altra cosa ma stanno scomparendo), tutti gli altri non fanno altro che ricarrozzarli.

----------

## lordalbert

Per caso tu sai dove si possono comprare i ricambi consumabili delle cartucce di una samsung ml2851ND? (se non sbaglio l'hai anche tu tale stampante)

Intendo il drum opc, la lama di pulizia.. visto che ho già verificato di persona che dopo un tot di ricariche, per avere la stessa qualità di stampa vanno sostituiti... Purtroppo però non ne trovo online. Ho trovato soltanto il drum per una ml-2851 (ma credo che sia compatibile con la versione ND), a parte questo, manca la lama di pulizia... dici che è essenziale sostituirla?

La mia intenzione è di non spendere un capitale in cartucce originali, e quindi poter ricaricarle più volte

EDIT: Ah, se hai anche idea di dove prendere del toner di buona qualità... io di solito lo prendevo a 3€ per 120gr .. ma forse prendendo del toner migliore le stampe saranno migliori..

Grazie.

----------

